# Revolt x



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Pics or it didn’t happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Wats the other bow they was releasing


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

zekezoe said:


> Shot the bowtech revolt x.
> Very nice bow, pretty much a realm x - 5 fps + the recogning system.
> It is definitely a solid choice


What about noise, vibration, that kind of stuff?


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> What about noise, vibration, that kind of stuff?


Slightly better than the realm x, I did not shoot it through a chrono though.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Ok. Thanks. Haven’t even looked at a bowtech since the constitution.


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

Specs man?


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

33
6.5 
340


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

3barewitness said:


> Specs man?


Like he said, it's a realm x with the new cam system, minus 5fps and 0.2 lbs heavier. I held one today


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Did you happen to get a full pic of the bow?


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd give up the 5fps to not have those yokes hanging off the axles. X is my favorite bow to date


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

zekezoe said:


> 33
> 6.5
> 340


Thanks


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

They will have a shorter model also.

Pretty much a Realm & Realm X with cam lock.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

dnv23 said:


> They will have a shorter model also.
> 
> Pretty much a Realm & Realm X with cam lock.


anyone know wat it is


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

30 ata


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

zekezoe said:


> 33
> 6.5
> 340


Perfect specs for me. I see a country roots in the future. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Man I cant hardly wait for the release. Really curious as to what they look and shoot like. I sure wasn't wanting to spend any money on a new bow but if it shoots like I think it will they may get some. Really want to see a full pic. of one.


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

I didn't look at them side by side but the riser is really similar. Riser design wasn't going to change. The new cam is the main selling point


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

When is the release date for Bowtech?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

can't wait to shoot the X.


----------



## mbtaylor (Oct 23, 2019)

Really curious about how it shoots at 30"... I didn't even consider a bowtech last year due to the reviews at 30" draw on the SR6.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

mbtaylor said:


> Really curious about how it shoots at 30"... I didn't even consider a bowtech last year due to the reviews at 30" draw on the SR6.


Did you even shoot the SR6 at 30"? That little dump at the end doesn't bother me.


----------



## mbtaylor (Oct 23, 2019)

ShootingABN! said:


> Did you even shoot the SR6 at 30"? That little dump at the end doesn't bother me.


I did not. My local bow shop doesn't carry bowtech. I don't mind a stiff draw cycle, but do like a smooth feeling. Maybe I would have liked the bow... but crossed it off the list early because of the reviews and I couldn't easily get my hands on one. I'm sure it's a great bow... and maybe I will consider one this season if I like what I hear about the new lineup.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Interesting. I'd like to see this 30ata.


----------



## Huntsman1 (May 19, 2019)

I shot them both today. Very nice


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The 30in ATA is great with that extra large 7 3/8 brace


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I just wanna see the damn things already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

Realms with new deadlock cams! Revolt is on my radar, along with a possible mathews, depending on the brace.


----------



## Huntsman1 (May 19, 2019)

That was my favorite


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I got like 321 FPS and 332 FPS in comfort mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2019)

That not bad!


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

What’s the draw range on the X?


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Do they have the back-bar holes at the bottom of the riser like on the Realms?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

What day exactly will these be on the shelf?

I am looking at purchasing a new bow and finally decided on the SS, however I don't want to pull the trigger until I have all my options on the table.


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Is the cam shape/design the same as realm series?


----------



## Bowtech321 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtech321 (Jun 17, 2018)

Found that picture online 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Well crap! I have brand new SS that hasn't even been in the woods yet but I may have to take a hard look at this one.


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

My realm X riser is sexier. maybe a cam swap LOL


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I was hoping the 33” one would have the longer BH.


----------



## 1 2 NV (Oct 7, 2016)

So it's a redesigned riser with a new can with cam lock?
What exactly is cam lock? Is that the feature that lets you do side to side can adjustments?


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

1 2 NV said:


> So it's a redesigned riser with a new can with cam lock?
> What exactly is cam lock? Is that the feature that lets you do side to side can adjustments?


Yes, cam design from last year's Reckoning.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Im just curious wat the revolt looks like


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

RavinHood said:


> I got like 321 FPS and 332 FPS in comfort mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What specs?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

If they could stretch that draw out to 31.5” that would be awesome. I always miss out on the flagships with my monkey arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

junglerecon said:


> If they could stretch that draw out to 31.5” that would be awesome. I always miss out on the flagships with my monkey arms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’ve yet to hear what the draw range is.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

zekezoe said:


> 33
> 6.5
> 340


2017 Xpedition Denali, 34" ATA, 7" brace height, 345 IBO, easiest bow I have ever tuned, great grip, adjustable valley, limb stops, great camo and fit and finish, great hold and accuracy, just saying (you can pick one up under $500, how much does this latest greatest cost?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

pottergreg said:


> 2017 Xpedition Denali, 34" ATA, 7" brace height, 345 IBO, easiest bow I have ever tuned, great grip, adjustable valley, limb stops, great camo and fit and finish, great hold and accuracy, just saying (you can pick one up under $500, how much does this latest greatest cost?


With an absolutely horrible draw at 28" and below, just saying.


----------



## Huntsman1 (May 19, 2019)

pottergreg said:


> 2017 Xpedition Denali, 34" ATA, 7" brace height, 345 IBO, easiest bow I have ever tuned, great grip, adjustable valley, limb stops, great camo and fit and finish, great hold and accuracy, just saying (you can pick one up under $500, how much does this latest greatest cost?


U couldn't buy it new for that. Plus the resale is horrible as u just stated.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

pottergreg said:


> 2017 Xpedition Denali, 34" ATA, 7" brace height, 345 IBO, easiest bow I have ever tuned, great grip, adjustable valley, limb stops, great camo and fit and finish, great hold and accuracy, just saying (you can pick one up under $500, how much does this latest greatest cost?


Good, go buy one and enjoy it. Why even ask about the price? Unless you have been living under a rock you
know it's going to be more than $500 and it sounds like you have already found the nicest bow made.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

From what I've read so far, I will have a hard time justifying replacing my Realm X for this. I like the deadlock system (I also have a Reckoning), but once set up, I think it's a non issue.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bucket said:


> From what I've read so far, I will have a hard time justifying replacing my Realm X for this. I like the deadlock system (I also have a Reckoning), but once set up, I think it's a non issue.


I kind of agree with this, basically paying an extra $300-$400 over the RealmX for the new tuning system.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Bucket said:


> From what I've read so far, I will have a hard time justifying replacing my Realm X for this. I like the deadlock system (I also have a Reckoning), but once set up, I think it's a non issue.


Absolutely agree!! It sounds like I will definitely be keeping my Realm X! It tuned beautifully and stays in tune with a quality custom string set.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The tuning system is absolutely worth ever penny in my opinion...


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The tuning system is absolutely worth ever penny in my opinion...


I agree. With this system the time savings alone would be priceless.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

The OD binary was getting a little long in the tooth but was still the best cam system on the market. I don’t see myself getting rid of my Reamx for this one...

If it was 33-34 ata and 7.25-7.5” BH that would be another story...


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

enkriss said:


> The OD binary was getting a little long in the tooth but was still the best cam system on the market. I don’t see myself getting rid of my Reamx for this one...
> 
> If it was 33-34 ata and 7.25-7.5” BH that would be another story...


I don't think i will get rid of my Realm-X, but if it draws a little less stiff, i might sell one of my PSE's and get one. I am looking forward to testing the Revolt-X, i love the specs.


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The tuning system is absolutely worth ever penny in my opinion...


I also agree.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi....like the new cam system and can see a lot of advantages to it. I also was/am a big fan of the OD Binary cam system with yoke tuning being sound and holding a tune well. I have the advantage to put a twist left/right...upper/lower....where I need it. I do own a reckoning so understand that system well but that will not get me to give up the OD Binary cam bows that I currently own. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll probably buy a used one off of you guys in 2 or 3 years!



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bucket said:


> From what I've read so far, I will have a hard time justifying replacing my Realm X for this. I like the deadlock system (I also have a Reckoning), but once set up, I think it's a non issue.


Every time you replace your strings you get to start completely over from scratch with your RealmX. Any time you have a cable stretch and you put a twist in one cable to get it back into time your POI changes quite a bit. With the new cam lock system all of this is not an issue. Timing goes off, a twist affects your nock travel and poi drastically less than the OD binary system. When it comes time to change strings, have all your specs and dimensions measured and written down, your cam timing marked, put the new strings on, twist them to get everything where it was before and you will have a bullet hole right off the bat. No playing with lateral nock travel at all, no lasers, nothing....It is a superior system in every way except that you get more lateral nock travel adjustment out of the OD system due to being able to lean the cams farther than you can with moving the cam side to side. That is the ONLY benefit and it only affects you if you have a really bad grip and torque the bow really bad.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

zekezoe said:


> Shot the bowtech revolt x.
> Very nice bow, pretty much a realm x - 5 fps + the recogning system.
> It is definitely a solid choice


Definitely nice of your dealer to let you shoot it prior to release, along with letting take pics and specs to leak for the public. Always has to be one out there. Glad you like the bow.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

enkriss said:


> The OD binary was getting a little long in the tooth but was still the best cam system on the market. I don’t see myself getting rid of my Reamx for this one...
> 
> If it was 33-34 ata and 7.25-7.5” BH that would be another story...


Your realmX only have a 6.5" brace height and is 33 1/4" ata.....Almost identical specs to this. I loved my RealmX, actually still have one but a friend is using it currently, and I love my SR6, but one of both of those bows is going down the road so I can get the new one. I am 100% a believer in the new cam lock system, I absolutely love my Reckoning, and from what I have been told this new bow will outshoot my RealmX and SR6 at 27.5" draw length or be right on par with a superior cam system.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> Every time you replace your strings you get to start completely over from scratch with your RealmX. Any time you have a cable stretch and you put a twist in one cable to get it back into time your POI changes quite a bit. With the new cam lock system all of this is not an issue. Timing goes off, a twist affects your nock travel and poi drastically less than the OD binary system. When it comes time to change strings, have all your specs and dimensions measured and written down, your cam timing marked, put the new strings on, twist them to get everything where it was before and you will have a bullet hole right off the bat. No playing with lateral nock travel at all, no lasers, nothing....It is a superior system in every way except that you get more lateral nock travel adjustment out of the OD system due to being able to lean the cams farther than you can with moving the cam side to side. That is the ONLY benefit and it only affects you if you have a really bad grip and torque the bow really bad.


I don't disagree with what you've said, but I can't remember the last time I had to make changes after getting everything tuned. Maybe I'm just lucky. As for a new string, all part of the process, and I don't mind that.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Bucket said:


> I don't disagree with what you've said, but I can't remember the last time I had to make changes after getting everything tuned. Maybe I'm just lucky. As for a new string, all part of the process, and I don't mind that.


I mark the cams on the odb. With a quality set of strings I might twist the yokes a turn or two, make sure the cam timing is the same as my reference marks. Never touch the rest, set the nock point and loop and shoot through paper. Like I said make a twist or 2 in the yokes and done. 

I just put a new set on my reign a couple weeks ago. Didn’t touch the rest or sights. Just twisted the yokes or string and made sure all the measurements and timing was the same. Less then 45 mins and it was shooting bare shafts at 20 and broadheads to 60. In all my years I can honestly say I’ve never had an issue with the odb cam, or limbs for that matter, guess I’m lucky!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> from what I have been told this new bow will outshoot my RealmX and SR6 at 27.5" draw length or be right on par with a superior cam system.


are you saying it could be faster at shorter draw lengths, than say the Realm-x or SR6. i am gonna wait for reviews on this for sure before i decide, was just curious by your comment.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Pricing will be 999 n 1099 right on par with everyone else


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i did notice that that they appear to be different cams than what is on the current Realm-X. in one of the pictures it looked like the cams had brass weights on them similar to the SR6 cams.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

doers anyone know MSRP for a fact?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Did they fix the god awful draw force curve at the last inch of DL with this drive cam? That has been a problem with the OD binary cam since the insanity.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BeastofEast said:


> Pricing will be 999 n 1099 right on par with everyone else


I heard like $1399, could be wrong.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Could be. Let's hope I'm right lol


----------



## AnthonyW (Apr 25, 2005)

friedm1 said:


> doers anyone know MSRP for a fact?


$1199 on both bows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

bowhuntercoop said:


> I mark the cams on the odb. With a quality set of strings I might twist the yokes a turn or two, make sure the cam timing is the same as my reference marks. Never touch the rest, set the nock point and loop and shoot through paper. Like I said make a twist or 2 in the yokes and done.
> 
> I just put a new set on my reign a couple weeks ago. Didn’t touch the rest or sights. Just twisted the yokes or string and made sure all the measurements and timing was the same. Less then 45 mins and it was shooting bare shafts at 20 and broadheads to 60. In all my years I can honestly say I’ve never had an issue with the odb cam, or limbs for that matter, guess I’m lucky!


Say you don't have a press... 

There are a few shops around here that'll throw the string-set on for a few bucks and time the cams. 

I can have the string installed and do my own tuning in a matter of minutes with the Cam Drive adjustment. Even the timing isn't all that super critical because it's a garden variety binary cam outside of the Cam Drive adjustment. 

Even if you do have a press it's much easier to tune a Cam Drive bow than an OD Binary (given that it's not hard to tune the ODs if you have a press). Anyone with a decent grip and some Allen wrenches can get a shaft flying straight in a few minutes just like adjusting a rest or a sight. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

AnthonyW said:


> $1199 on both bows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around here that would mean $1099 pro shop price.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

AnthonyW said:


> $1199 on both bows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around here that would mean $1099 pro shop price.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

V-TRAIN said:


> are you saying it could be faster at shorter draw lengths, than say the Realm-x or SR6. i am gonna wait for reviews on this for sure before i decide, was just curious by your comment.


Rumor is that it will do better At shorter draw lengths than the sr6. Not sure that also means better than the RealmX too. My sr6 was 2 FPS faster than my x at 27.5”.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

For $1199 or $1099, I am pretty sure I am in for a Revolt in Mossy Oak Brown Country Roots.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

bowhuntercoop said:


> I mark the cams on the odb. With a quality set of strings I might twist the yokes a turn or two, make sure the cam timing is the same as my reference marks. Never touch the rest, set the nock point and loop and shoot through paper. Like I said make a twist or 2 in the yokes and done.
> 
> I just put a new set on my reign a couple weeks ago. Didn’t touch the rest or sights. Just twisted the yokes or string and made sure all the measurements and timing was the same. Less then 45 mins and it was shooting bare shafts at 20 and broadheads to 60. In all my years I can honestly say I’ve never had an issue with the odb cam, or limbs for that matter, guess I’m lucky!


I have had the same experience with the ODB. It really is a no-brainer. Never an issue.

I doubt it will "out shoot" the Realm X but maybe the SR6 at lower draw lengths where it struggles.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Rumor is that it will do better At shorter draw lengths than the sr6. Not sure that also means better than the RealmX too. My sr6 was 2 FPS faster than my x at 27.5”.


K, good deal.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

mbtaylor said:


> Really curious about how it shoots at 30"... I didn't even consider a bowtech last year due to the reviews at 30" draw on the SR6.


same here! the first time I shot one the shop had it at 29.5" and it felt great on performance. but when I had them adjust it to 30" that hump was a deal breaker for me. so I've been looking at the Realm X and chatting with some AT members that shot the X at 30" @ or around 70lbs on performance to see what the draw curve was like and if it had that darn hump at the end. I ended up with the SS but I recently sold it cause I didn't like the short back wall and holing weight. I had it take off with me a few times and after that I felt like I was about to pull the bow apart so it wouldn't happen again. it's just hard for me to get to a shop before they close to shoot one.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

ShootingABN! said:


> Did you even shoot the SR6 at 30"? That little dump at the end doesn't bother me.


as much as I hate to admit it, it did bother me. I'm 59 now and I can still shoot 70lbs comfortably but that hump was just a little too much for me on performance. other than that I REALLY like the bow a lot. just couldn't take the hump at 70lbs @30" draw!


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

The sr6 was garbage at 30” draw. That kick in the back of the cycle was terrible and I can’t believe bowtech let that go out the door. No 2 ways about it. I shot it at 29” and pulled out my credit card on the spot. Then shot it at 30 (my dL) and had to back step. I for one am highly interested in their 33” offering this year. I shoot all the top mfg every year and buy a new bow based on what I like the best. Beet a few years since I was in a bowtech, but the X might get my cash this year.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Wiz18 said:


> The sr6 was garbage at 30” draw. That kick in the back of the cycle was terrible and I can’t believe bowtech let that go out the door. No 2 ways about it. I shot it at 29” and pulled out my credit card on the spot. Then shot it at 30 (my dL) and had to back step. I for one am highly interested in their 33” offering this year. I shoot all the top mfg every year and buy a new bow based on what I like the best. Beet a few years since I was in a bowtech, but the X might get my cash this year.


That crappy draw at the longest setting has plagued Bowtech for years. I am hoping they fixed that with the new cam.


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

enkriss said:


> That crappy draw at the longest setting has plagued Bowtech for years. I am hoping they fixed that with the new cam.


My fingers are crossed. I still have a little heartburn for Hoyt after the carbon sight mount issue and their lack of response for 6 weeks, to be fair mine was #4 in for the issue, but going 2 months without a bow with little to no communication was BS. Still, I’ll shoot all the major players and make a choice. I’m really hoping the new X goes to 31” and I can settle in at 30” for a smooth draw cycle. My favorite shop sells BT, Hoyt, Mathews, and elite. Should be stiff competition between those 4 this year!


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

Wiz18 said:


> The sr6 was garbage at 30” draw. That kick in the back of the cycle was terrible and I can’t believe bowtech let that go out the door. No 2 ways about it. I shot it at 29” and pulled out my credit card on the spot. Then shot it at 30 (my dL) and had to back step. I for one am highly interested in their 33” offering this year. I shoot all the top mfg every year and buy a new bow based on what I like the best. Beet a few years since I was in a bowtech, but the X might get my cash this year.


my experience exactly. I was so bummed out and was ready to walk out with that bow but didn't. my perfect bow would be a 34" ATA with a 7" brace that about 345IBO with a butter smooth draw.....LOL



enkriss said:


> That crappy draw at the longest setting has plagued Bowtech for years. I am hoping they fixed that with the new cam.


if I remember correctly....I didn't look up the spec before posting this but I think the max draw on the SR6 was 30". that might've had something to do with it. maybe if the SR6 would've went to 31 or 32" draw the hump might've been none existent at 30". just an assumption on my part.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> Your realmX only have a 6.5" brace height and is 33 1/4" ata.....Almost identical specs to this. I loved my RealmX, actually still have one but a friend is using it currently, and I love my SR6, but one of both of those bows is going down the road so I can get the new one. I am 100% a believer in the new cam lock system, I absolutely love my Reckoning, and from what I have been told this new bow will outshoot my RealmX and SR6 at 27.5" draw length or be right on par with a superior cam system.


You're hearing the Revolt X will beat the Realm X at 27.5" for speed you mean? I would be AMAZED if that holds true. I'm calling BS on that one...


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

What cams does it have? 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> Rumor is that it will do better At shorter draw lengths than the sr6. Not sure that also means better than the RealmX too. My sr6 was 2 FPS faster than my x at 27.5”.


My Realm X is shooting a 439 grain ACC at 71-1/2 pounds at 283 fps on a 27.5 inch setting... (Actual measured draw of 27-7/8")


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> My Realm X is shooting a 439 grain ACC at 71-1/2 pounds at 283 fps on a 27.5 inch setting... (Actual measured draw of 27-7/8")


My SR6 is shooting a 421 grain arrow at 294 fps at 72# and if I remember correctly measured draw is about 27 3/4". It also shot a 492 grain arrow at 272 fps same specs.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> You're hearing the Revolt X will beat the Realm X at 27.5" for speed you mean? I would be AMAZED if that holds true. I'm calling BS on that one...


We will see. I was told that they wanted the new bows to hold its speed better at shorter draw lengths compared to the SR6. That won't be hard to do. I'm not saying it will do better than the RealmX. Even if it is within 4-5 fps as IBO suggests of my X I will still only be losing 6-7 fps over my SR6 with a 12 fps ibo difference.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> We will see. I was told that they wanted the new bows to hold its speed better at shorter draw lengths compared to the SR6. That won't be hard to do. I'm not saying it will do better than the RealmX. Even if it is within 4-5 fps as IBO suggests of my X I will still only be losing 6-7 fps over my SR6 with a 12 fps ibo difference.


I can definitely see it out doing the SR6 at shorter draws. My Realm X is out shooting my SR6 at the 27.5" slot. Same arrow same specs=same speed on my two bows.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> My Realm X is shooting a 439 grain ACC at 71-1/2 pounds at 283 fps on a 27.5 inch setting... (Actual measured draw of 27-7/8")


That's fast. My Reckoning is shooting about the same at an inch longer draw (but a couple less pounds at 69.5 and 436gr arrow). 

If I was a single man not bound to the wife-approval-factor I'd buy the new X to hunt with if I could gain 10fps and have mostly the same feel as the Reckoning with a smoother draw. Then I wouldn't have to knick the paint on my Reckoning dragging it through oak brush and Manzanita. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Ingo said:


> That's fast. My Reckoning is shooting about the same at an inch longer draw (but a couple less pounds at 69.5 and 436gr arrow).
> 
> If I was a single man not bound to the wife-approval-factor I'd buy the new X to hunt with if I could gain 10fps and have mostly the same feel as the Reckoning with a smoother draw. Then I wouldn't have to knick the paint on my Reckoning dragging it through oak brush and Manzanita.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I really was hoping Bowtech was going to build a shorter A to A on the Reckoning platform. I already have a 35 A to A bow that I like. The aesthetics of the Reckoning for me is art work. A 31 or 32 would have been cause for me to buy one IF it wouldn't cause a divorce LOL. I'm still going to shoot the Revolt because of the cam lock and see how it feels since we all know looks are only skin deep.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

cruizerjoy said:


> I really was hoping Bowtech was going to build a shorter A to A on the Reckoning platform. I already have a 35 A to A bow that I like. The aesthetics of the Reckoning for me is art work. A 31 or 32 would have been cause for me to buy one IF it wouldn't cause a divorce LOL. I'm still going to shoot the Revolt because of the cam lock and see how it feels since we all know looks are only skin deep.


I really liked the looks. One of the only times I fell on the "like" side of a polarizing design. 

Unlike say... The new Chevy trucks which I think are the ugliest in history but a couple of my friends are goo goo over. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Ingo said:


> I really liked the looks. One of the only times I fell on the "like" side of a polarizing design.
> 
> Unlike say... The new Chevy trucks which I think are the ugliest in history but a couple of my friends are goo goo over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


LOL we must have similar taste because I think the new Chevy's are butt ugly as well.


----------



## kk68 (Aug 26, 2019)

pottergreg said:


> 2017 Xpedition Denali, 34" ATA, 7" brace height, 345 IBO, easiest bow I have ever tuned, great grip, adjustable valley, limb stops, great camo and fit and finish, great hold and accuracy, just saying (you can pick one up under $500, how much does this latest greatest cost?


You forgot one thing.
And it chews cables worse than a cookie monster does cookies

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

cruizerjoy said:


> I really was hoping Bowtech was going to build a shorter A to A on the Reckoning platform. I already have a 35 A to A bow that I like. The aesthetics of the Reckoning for me is art work. A 31 or 32 would have been cause for me to buy one IF it wouldn't cause a divorce LOL. I'm still going to shoot the Revolt because of the cam lock and see how it feels since we all know looks are only skin deep.


They’re coming out with a Revolt too. It’s basically got the same specs as the Realm with the Deadlock cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

kk68 said:


> You forgot one thing.
> And it chews cables worse than a cookie monster does cookies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Plus they have the worst draw cycle in the industry.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I can definitely see it out doing the SR6 at shorter draws. My Realm X is out shooting my SR6 at the 27.5" slot. Same arrow same specs=same speed on my two bows.


Yup I was 2 fps faster with my sr6 over my RealmX after I got done tuning both bows for me with my strings. The reason I went with the SR6 was the draw was easier to me at the same weight and I had less holding weight for hunting and it was slightly shorter for hunting. So for a hunting bow I felt it was the better bow. For a do everything bow I felt the X was the better bow. If this new bow does what I heard at our draw lengths the performance difference between the realmx and the new x should be almost nothing and that would make it worth it if everyone that has "shot" the bow says is true with it being a smoother draw and quieter with less vibration. The new cam system alone is enough for me even if I do have to give up 5-8 fps.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Yup I was 2 fps faster with my sr6 over my RealmX after I got done tuning both bows for me with my strings. The reason I went with the SR6 was the draw was easier to me at the same weight and I had less holding weight for hunting and it was slightly shorter for hunting. So for a hunting bow I felt it was the better bow. For a do everything bow I felt the X was the better bow. If this new bow does what I heard at our draw lengths the performance difference between the realmx and the new x should be almost nothing and that would make it worth it if everyone that has "shot" the bow says is true with it being a smoother draw and quieter with less vibration. The new cam system alone is enough for me even if I do have to give up 5-8 fps.


That is what has my interest is if it is more efficient at shorter draw lengths. if so, for people like us then you really might not be giving up the 5-8 fps, because the current model isn't at ibo already at the shorter draw.
It could almost be a wash, 5 fps slower ibo with Revolt-X, but hits ibo, compared to Realm-X that is 5 fps faster ibo, but falls short at shorter draw lengths. So in reality you would have a bow that could be shooting the same speed that draws smoother, for folks with a short draw.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe this Friday, the actual release date, we can all get a chance to try one. Always amazes me that someone has such disregard for "confidential" bow release info.


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Maybe this Friday, the actual release date, we can all get a chance to try one. Always amazes me that someone has such disregard for "confidential" bow release info.


yea, Bowtech usually keeps these releases under serious wraps.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

cruizerjoy said:


> I really was hoping Bowtech was going to build a shorter A to A on the Reckoning platform. I already have a 35 A to A bow that I like. The aesthetics of the Reckoning for me is art work. A 31 or 32 would have been cause for me to buy one IF it wouldn't cause a divorce LOL. I'm still going to shoot the Revolt because of the cam lock and see how it feels since we all know looks are only skin deep.


The Revolt is 31" if I remember correctly


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> Yup I was 2 fps faster with my sr6 over my RealmX after I got done tuning both bows for me with my strings. The reason I went with the SR6 was the draw was easier to me at the same weight and I had less holding weight for hunting and it was slightly shorter for hunting. So for a hunting bow I felt it was the better bow. For a do everything bow I felt the X was the better bow. If this new bow does what I heard at our draw lengths the performance difference between the realmx and the new x should be almost nothing and that would make it worth it if everyone that has "shot" the bow says is true with it being a smoother draw and quieter with less vibration. The new cam system alone is enough for me even if I do have to give up 5-8 fps.


100% agreed if all that holds true. I will slinging a 65 pound stone gray X soon...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

THE ELKMAN said:


> 100% agreed if all that holds true. I will slinging a 65 pound stone gray X soon...


Didn’t think they were coming in 65lbs?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Didn’t think they were coming in 65lbs?


Mine will be.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The Revolt is 31" if I remember correctly


Yes but it is on the Realm platform with cam lock. Nothing wrong with the Realm but I preferred the design of the Reckoning that's all. I'm usually a function over form guy but for some reason the Reckoning just looks fantastic. That's why I was wishing for a shorter Reckoning platform bow.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

cruizerjoy said:


> Yes but it is on the Realm platform with cam lock. Nothing wrong with the Realm but I preferred the design of the Reckoning that's all. I'm usually a function over form guy but for some reason the Reckoning just looks fantastic. That's why I was wishing for a shorter Reckoning platform bow.


The Revolt IS the Reckoning technology...


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The Revolt IS the Reckoning technology...


It is my understanding that it does have the Reckoning tech but it is on a Realm design riser and limbs no? I could be wrong but what pics I've seen looks nothing like the Reckoning.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

cruizerjoy said:


> It is my understanding that it does have the Reckoning tech but it is on a Realm design riser and limbs no? I could be wrong but what pics I've seen looks nothing like the Reckoning.


Limbs on Realm and Reckoning are the same tech/limbs, and the risers are both aluminum so... Not sure what your looking for


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

cruizerjoy said:


> I agree. With this system the time savings alone would be priceless.


Agree 100%


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Limbs on Realm and Reckoning are the same tech/limbs, and the risers are both aluminum so... Not sure what your looking for


Purely aesthetics for me. The design of the Reckoning is art work. I usually don't care about looks but with so many good choices there is no need to take an ugly girl to the dance.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

That's my only kick on the Kure as well. Its just not pleasing to the eye FOR ME but may be gorgeous to someone else.


----------



## UglyJoe (Oct 26, 2015)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Limbs on Realm and Reckoning are the same tech/limbs, and the risers are both aluminum so... Not sure what your looking for


It feels like you're being purposely obtuse here. Clearly, you're aware of the distinction between a reflexed riser and a deflexed riser. The deadlock tech may be the same, but these new hunting bows are (apparently) built on essentially a Realm platform, not the Reckoning platform. I would have preferred a 32–33" Reckoning-styled hunting bow for this release, myself.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

UglyJoe said:


> It feels like you're being purposely obtuse here. Clearly, you're aware of the distinction between a reflexed riser and a deflexed riser. The deadlock tech may be the same, but these new hunting bows are (apparently) built on essentially a Realm platform, not the Reckoning platform. I would have preferred a 32–33" Reckoning-styled hunting bow for this release, myself.


I don't think I explained it as well as you did. I'm sure it was unintentional on his part. Not only does the Reckoning design look better but I think it would lend itself to hold on target better as well.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Maybe this Friday, the actual release date, we can all get a chance to try one. Always amazes me that someone has such disregard for "confidential" bow release info.


thats because alot of people anymore simply dont give a damn. Pretty easy to make fake accounts on here and fb and blast em on the internet. Plus if bowtech was really concerned about the bows getting leaked why would they ship them to dealers a week before time. They know for a fact someones gonna leak em the moment they get them


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Moose39x said:


> thats because alot of people anymore simply dont give a damn. Pretty easy to make fake accounts on here and fb and blast em on the internet. Plus if bowtech was really concerned about the bows getting leaked why would they ship them to dealers a week before time. They know for a fact someones gonna leak em the moment they get them


They actually call each dealer and ask them not to "leak" the info out.
Release is Wednesday, Nov 6th at 10am Pacific time


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Maybe this Friday, the actual release date, we can all get a chance to try one. Always amazes me that someone has such disregard for "confidential" bow release info.


They actually call each dealer and ask them not to "leak" the info out.
Release is Wednesday, Nov 6th at 10am Pacific time


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I need to stop reading these threads. I want one... lol

What is the lead time on orders?


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

bukfever2 said:


> Moose39x said:
> 
> 
> > thats because alot of people anymore simply dont give a damn. Pretty easy to make fake accounts on here and fb and blast em on the internet. Plus if bowtech was really concerned about the bows getting leaked why would they ship them to dealers a week before time. They know for a fact someones gonna leak em the moment they get them
> ...


they cam ask all they want doesn't mean everyones gonna follow lol


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

They are not fooling anybody. Sure they ask dealers not to leak and then wink wink. Manufacturers want the buzz about their products. It helps build excitement for selling opportunity. No such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

cruizerjoy said:


> They are not fooling anybody. Sure they ask dealers not to leak and then wink wink. Manufacturers want the buzz about their products. It helps build excitement for selling opportunity. No such thing as bad publicity.


Agree 100%. Hell there is even reviews out there on YouTube already.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Based on that review the Revolt is coming in at ~325 IBO


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

That's kind of underwhelming. Oh well at least its not an inch over on draw length. LOL I'm sorry I couldn't help it.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Limbs on Realm and Reckoning are the same tech/limbs, and the risers are both aluminum so... Not sure what your looking for


aluminum is about where the riser similarities end


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ScopeRKT said:


> Based on that review the Revolt is coming in at ~325 IBO


The Revolt or Revolt X?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UglyJoe (Oct 26, 2015)

ScopeRKT said:


> Based on that review the Revolt is coming in at ~325 IBO


I watched it as well. I don't think he indicated comfort vs performance. I doubt he'd pressed the bow and usually they ship in comfort. I'm gonna bet IBO listed at 335.


----------



## UglyJoe (Oct 26, 2015)

whack n stack said:


> The Revolt or Revolt X?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It was the revolt.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

UglyJoe said:


> It was the revolt.


That makes sense. The Pro Chrono is the slowest on the market too..those speeds aren't too bad if he's in comfort. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I will be shooting one today.. I will take a couple different arrows and my buddy is 30.5" so I will let you know what it is like. His Realm X at 30" is butter even at 80#... even though I am only 28.5 I have shoot all his for bareshaft until he learned and I am super familiar how 30" feels in all bows.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

cruizerjoy said:


> I really was hoping Bowtech was going to build a shorter A to A on the Reckoning platform. I already have a 35 A to A bow that I like. The aesthetics of the Reckoning for me is art work. A 31 or 32 would have been cause for me to buy one IF it wouldn't cause a divorce LOL. I'm still going to shoot the Revolt because of the cam lock and see how it feels since we all know looks are only skin deep.


 Just the opposite here. I known that dflex risers are more forgiving, but they look "too traditional" and paralel limbs are way better at reducing vibrations and noise, plus a long riser with short limbs is harder to torque and flex than a short riser with longer limbs. I would easily jump in the Reckoning 38 if the looks were closer to the Revolt, the CT9 or the TRX models.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

cruizerjoy said:


> That's kind of underwhelming. Oh well at least its not an inch over on draw length. LOL I'm sorry I couldn't help it.


No kidding! Or 5lbs over on draw weight!


----------



## PerryZulu (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm excited to see it. For me, it's hard to justify buying a new bow with the same technology, where the improvements and differences are barely incremental. I.e. I'm still shooting my Reign 7 because OD binary cams are still OD binary cams. Except on the SR6 where they made some changes but the technology was still the same. All of the big names only make a real jump in technology and design every few years. I think Deadlock is gonna be a real game changer for average hunters who dont have their bow in a press constantly! Maybe enough to make me leave my sweet Reign...


----------



## Thomas Rey (Feb 23, 2015)

https://youtu.be/ijWcpINx5no

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Watched the video review. Looks pretty awesome. Speeds not may be smoking but for me at 26” I don’t even know what speed is anyway. Definitely like the ability to adjust the cam versus elite which rotates the limb slightly. Just my personal preference. Looking forward to the actual release to hear more about it. So far so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

The video calculates out to 318 FPS assuming 10 gr on the string with only a d-loop. What a DOG!!!


----------



## Tmaziarz20 (Jun 27, 2015)

Video on YouTube says 7 inch brace. Is it 6.5 or 7?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tmaziarz20 said:


> Video on YouTube says 7 inch brace. Is it 6.5 or 7?


The bow in the video is the shorter model and I head it is over a 7" brace and is the slower of the 2 models being released.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

sneak1413 said:


> The bow in the video is the shorter model and I head it is over a 7" brace and is the slower of the 2 models being released.


In the video he said it was the Revolt : 30" ata, 7 1/4" BH, 29" DL, 70 lb, 440 gr arrow.
With 10 gr on the string at 278 fps, that ends up around 322 ibo.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

If it was set on comfort that would make it real close to ibo. Didn't hear on the vid what it was set to.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

bukfever2 said:


> They actually call each dealer and ask them not to "leak" the info out.
> Release is Wednesday, Nov 6th at 10am Pacific time


Today or Friday?


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

MNarrow said:


> Today or Friday?


Friday the 8th. Not today.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i shot all of them today.

they are fine, but for the average shooter you will not notice any difference between the realm and the realmx.

the revolt platform is almost identical at first glance, but the draw is more evened out, i bet if you see the draw force curve you will notice it tapers earlier in the draw cycle on performance.

i shot 29/60, so a little long for me. The draw for me was very comparable to what Elite used to feel like. If your an RPM/BTX fan these bows are probably not for you, but if you are all about the comfort mode and idiot proof bows then these make a ton of sense.

the 60 pounds Revolt X i shot seemed like it was at 90% letoff. I also got to play with a Reckoning, really interesting platform, but im not sure where it fits as far as tools of the trade. For shorter draw guys its a nice spot bow and has forgiving specs, but the deflex/neutral riser does feel a touch off balance with no stabilizers.

sorry i cant go into more detail, theres only so much you can tell from a bow with no weights and accessories. I have no idea what the speeds are.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I shot the X today. Didn’t have much time because I had to get home to get my oldest daughter off the bus. It was 60# and on comfort. Didn’t shoot it through a chrono. It is incredibly smooth and “easy” drawing, but I’m used to 70#. It feels even more balanced than the Kure. It is VERY dead in the hand. They also slimmed the clutch grip. I like it a lot. I definitely see myself owning one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

I went down and shot the Revolt X today. 

It is as smooth as the Realm SS (same cams I believe). It was quiet to my ear. It was set @ 62#s, which is well above what I have been shooting. It was just effortless to draw back. The arrows left the bow and it was solid dead in my hand. The wall was precise. I liked it very much.

Placed my order. They said they will not be shipping until like Dec. 2nd.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Stopped at the shop to shoot the X. No such luck. The bows are still in the boxes...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cbass said:


> I went down and shot the Revolt X today.
> 
> It is as smooth as the Realm SS (same cams I believe). It was quiet to my ear. It was set @ 62#s, which is well above what I have been shooting. It was just effortless to draw back. The arrows left the bow and it was solid dead in my hand. The wall was precise. I liked it very much.
> 
> Placed my order. They said they will not be shipping until like Dec. 2nd.


Definitely not the same cams....They both have a couple brass pieces in the cams to weight them and they are made out of aluminum. That is about where the similarities end...


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

60lb Revolt X draws like butter in the comfort mode and shot great.....However, the composite limb cups are a no go for me.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

BAArcher said:


> 60lb Revolt X draws like butter in the comfort mode and shot great.....However, the composite limb cups are a no go for me.


Why is that?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

enkriss said:


> Stopped at the shop to shoot the X. No such luck. The bows are still in the boxes...


They can't sell em if they're in the F'n BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

BAArcher said:


> 60lb Revolt X draws like butter in the comfort mode and shot great.....However, the composite limb cups are a no go for me.


Yep, thats strike one.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> They can't sell em if they're in the F'n BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The are following Bowtechs direction. I tried to get them to sell me the demo bow in the box without even shooting it. That was even a no go...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Whats the wait? Like 9-12 weeks?.....:mg:


----------



## addict2archery (Oct 19, 2015)

Curious as well why composite limb pockets are a no go?


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

ScopeRKT said:


> Why is that?


Following for the answer.

Quote Originally Posted by BAArcher View Post
60lb Revolt X draws like butter in the comfort mode and shot great.....However, the composite limb cups are a no go for me.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

westender said:


> Following for the answer.
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by BAArcher View Post
> 60lb Revolt X draws like butter in the comfort mode and shot great.....However, the composite limb cups are a no go for me.


I meant why are composite limb pockets a no go.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ScopeRKT said:


> I meant why are composite limb pockets a no go.


People are afraid of change...


----------



## PerryZulu (Apr 10, 2017)

Composites will continue to replace metal parts more and more and the materials improve. Im sure they tested it


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Because composite limb cups are not something I want on my high dollar bow. 



ScopeRKT said:


> I meant why are composite limb pockets a no go.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

ScopeRKT said:


> I meant why are composite limb pockets a no go.


That's nothing to worry over, they have been on their bows for 2 full years with no issues.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> Definitely not the same cams....They both have a couple brass pieces in the cams to weight them and they are made out of aluminum. That is about where the similarities end...


Ok tell us more about the differences please.

From what I saw it was a Realm X w/ SS cams and the dead lock system.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

It’s not about change, my experience with composite materials is that they have a higher failure rate than similar metal parts.







QUOTE=enkriss;1111261433]People are afraid of change...[/QUOTE]


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

BAArcher said:


> It’s not about change, my experience with composite materials is that they have a higher failure rate than similar metal parts.
> View attachment 6976883
> 
> QUOTE=enkriss;1111261433]People are afraid of change...


Realm X has composite limb pockets and seems to be one of the most liked bows ever produced by Bowtech.

Just sayin’


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

My Reckoning doesn’t 

QUOTE=That_TN_Guy;1111261623]Realm X has composite limb pockets and seems to be one of the most liked bows ever produced by Bowtech.

Just sayin’[/QUOTE]


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

3 track binary isn’t even close to resembling the SS cam.


Cbass said:


> Ok tell us more about the differences please.
> 
> From what I saw it was a Realm X w/ SS cams and the dead lock system.


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

BAArcher said:


> It’s not about change, my experience with composite materials is that they have a higher failure rate than similar metal parts.
> View attachment 6976883
> 
> QUOTE=enkriss;1111261433]People are afraid of change...


[/QUOTE]

This chestnut gets kicked around on AT every now and then. I may have missed them but . . have there been any threads about actual composite limb cup/pocket failures . . we all know that AT would be all over that? Some people like heavier bows, but I read lots of complaints about the new bare bows being too heavy now. Heavier risers seem to be the trend now in the quest to make them stiffer and the shot deader in the hand. Delrin is half the weight of 7075. I’m guessing the bow designers engineer the stress load on these parts and then design the part dimensions, based on material, to meet those stress loads. Looking at it from a tensil strength perspective only doesn’t make any sense to me. From a Marketing perspective aluminum v/s delrin limb cups makes sense (even though it potentially adds weight) and the manufacturers probably bump the margin on those bows . . because they can . . I would. Having said all this . . where does this leave carbon riser bows relative to aluminum?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

olehemlock said:


> 3 track binary isn’t even close to resembling the SS cam.


This is true, definitely nothing like the SS cam other than the 2 brass weights and flip disk. Completely different cam system. 

I think the Revolt has a better draw cycle than the SS.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

olehemlock said:


> 3 track binary isn’t even close to resembling the SS cam.


OK well yes, there is that. 

But I was speaking more of the actual profile/shape of the cam.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Good posting and I’m sure time will tell. My original comment was that it was a no go for me. Others may appreciate these new limb cups and that’s great but I want certain things out of a 1K+ bow before I shell out my money.

This chestnut gets kicked around on AT every now and then. I may have missed them but . . have there been any threads about actual composite limb cup/pocket failures . . we all know that AT would be all over that? Some people like heavier bows, but I read lots of complaints about the new bare bows being too heavy now. Heavier risers seem to be the trend now in the quest to make them stiffer and the shot deader in the hand. Delrin is half the weight of 7075. I’m guessing the bow designers engineer the stress load on these parts and then design the part dimensions, based on material, to meet those stress loads. Looking at it from a tensil strength perspective only doesn’t make any sense to me. From a Marketing perspective aluminum v/s delrin limb cups makes sense (even though it potentially adds weight) and the manufacturers probably bump the margin on those bows . . because they can . . I would. Having said all this . . where does this leave carbon riser bows relative to aluminum?[/QUOTE]


----------



## brushhawg53 (Sep 4, 2010)

Me too. that would be real nice.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Cbass said:


> OK well yes, there is that.
> 
> But I was speaking more of the actual profile/shape of the cam.


Using the profile and shape to claim the cams are the same is like saying Billy Idol and Marilyn Monroe are the same because they both have bleach blonde hair and sing.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

olehemlock said:


> Using the profile and shape to claim the cams are the same is like saying Billy Idol and Marilyn Monroe are the same because they both have bleach blonde hair and sing.


OK wow dude you win. 

But Billy Idol and Marilyn Monroe are shaped much differently and would probably have very different draw curves as far as I know, even if their hair was the same color.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

olehemlock said:


> Using the profile and shape to claim the cams are the same is like saying Billy Idol and Marilyn Monroe are the same because they both have bleach blonde hair and sing.


Not really, the cam profile determines the draw force curve. Everything else determines your lean, center shot and draw length limitations.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

friedm1 said:


> Not really, the cam profile determines the draw force curve. Everything else determines your lean, center shot and draw length limitations.


Cable tracks determine draw force curve more than cam profile. That is why switch weight from Mathews and flip disk from Bowtech works. The module changes the draw force curve and the cam profile does not change at all. Same goes for all cams with modular draw length adjust. Draw curve changes drastically with the draw length adjustment and once again the cam profile does not change.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Cable tracks determine draw force curve more than cam profile. That is why switch weight from Mathews and flip disk from Bowtech works. The module changes the draw force curve and the cam profile does not change at all. Same goes for all cams with modular draw length adjust. Draw curve changes drastically with the draw length adjustment and once again the cam profile does not change.


The eccentrics of the cam determine the dfc


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cbass said:


> Ok tell us more about the differences please.
> 
> From what I saw it was a Realm X w/ SS cams and the dead lock system.


Different cable track, different limb blocks, different cables(2 buss cables vs. 2 control cables) different modules, different cam profile, different limb deflections, different axles, different cam cutouts, different draw stops, the list goes on...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

enkriss said:


> The eccentrics of the cam determine the dfc


The relationship between the cam track distance to the axle compared to the string track distance to the axle and the angle of the string and the tension in the limbs all affect dfc. The outside cam profile is a very small part in what determines the dfc.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> The relationship between the cam track distance to the axle compared to the string track distance to the axle and the angle of the string and the tension in the limbs all affect dfc. The outside cam profile is a very small part in what determines the dfc.


Where can I read up on this science? Seriously not trying to be a smart ass.

When drawing a bow I can feel, and see, as the cam rolls over having a perceptible difference in the force I am required to apply based on the curvature of the cam; which I believe(d) translates to the DFC.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Cbass said:


> Where can I read up on this science? Seriously not trying to be a smart ass.
> 
> When drawing a bow I can feel, and see, as the cam rolls over having a perceptible difference in the force I am required to apply based on the curvature of the cam; which I believe(d) translates to the DFC.


It’s the eccentrics of the cam. Elite GTOs were not exactly smooth by today’s standards but the cams were almost perfectly round. The eccentrics of the cam are what give it its feel ie from shape of the cable tracks and pivot point of the cam. The cam sizes have gotten larger to accommodate a wider DL range.

Oh if you want to read up on the physics google “eccentric cam”


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I’m Looking for speeds on both of these bows at or close to 26.5” dl


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

265 FPS at 60lbs 425 grain arrow At 29” draw 



stampy said:


> Hey guys, I’m Looking for speeds on both of these bows at or close to 26.5” dl


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cbass said:


> Where can I read up on this science? Seriously not trying to be a smart ass.
> 
> When drawing a bow I can feel, and see, as the cam rolls over having a perceptible difference in the force I am required to apply based on the curvature of the cam; which I believe(d) translates to the DFC.


Find a mechanisms book used in engineering classes. Cams are nothing but a system of moments about a loaded axle that cause the cam to rotate and load the limb. As the cable track wraps close to the axle it loads up as it takes more force to give an equal moment compared to the string track that is farther away from the axle. Force * distance equals a moment or torque and unless the system is moving they must be equal. So when the cables are .25” from the axle and the string is 2.0” from the axle, the string will have 1/8 of the amount of load. So if the string has 10# of tension the cables have 80# of tension. This is just a basic example but it may get the concept across. The string and cables change their load depending on the tension on the limbs and the relationship between the string tracks and cable tracks. Hatchet cams can store load sooner because the string is closer to the axle at rest therefore they “tend” to be harsher and load up faster at the beginning of the draw cycle. However the cable track will determine this in the end. Prime example is the SR6 is extremely smooth at shorter draw lengths even though the cams look extremely aggressive. My SR6 draws easier than my RealmX even though the cams “look” smoother on the RealmX. All in how the cable track is designed in relation to the string track along with the force vector created by the load in the limbs. This is part of why you can change the draw cycle and letoff by over or under rotating the cams as that changes the force vectors in the system in relationship to one another. It’s a pretty complex yet simple system once you get your head wrapped around it.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

BAArcher said:


> 265 FPS at 60lbs 425 grain arrow At 29” draw


You might wanna check your chrono....

My RevoltX set at 29" performance 420gr arrow 61lb shot 284fps

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Cbass said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I read up on this science? Seriously not trying to be a smart ass.
> ...


The shape of the cam determines how the draw feels and also determines how much energy the bow stores. Bow engineers tweak the shape to make the do what they want it to. They can make it faster by causing the draw force to come up quickly as soon as you start pulling on the string remain high before dropping off into the letoff valley. That bow will store a lot of energy and has the potential to be faster than a bow that comes up to maximum draw weight more smoothly and slowly.

OK well google was not helpful as it says what I thought was the way it worked. From an old article and maybe things have changed so drastically in the last 10 years.

https://www.bowhunting.com/bowhunt101/understanding-compound-bows/


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> Cbass said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I read up on this science? Seriously not trying to be a smart ass.
> ...


I appreciate you trying to help me understand here. I am definitely not getting it lol.


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

legion_archery said:


> BAArcher said:
> 
> 
> > 265 FPS at 60lbs 425 grain arrow At 29” draw
> ...


Which chrono’s are you guys using ? I only ask because it helps me determine the speed my chrono would show . 
Thanks


----------



## NapaPaul (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks, great info for this novice


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

legion_archery said:


> You might wanna check your chrono....
> 
> My RevoltX set at 29" performance 420gr arrow 61lb shot 284fps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The 70lb Revolt on YouTube didn’t even shoot that fast.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

olehemlock said:


> The 70lb Revolt on YouTube didn’t even shoot that fast.


The YouTube video is a revolt which has a longer brace height, plus I am almost positive in that video he was shooting it in the comfort setting. He was also using a pro chrono which are always slower than other brands. The speed above is a Revolt-X, in performance.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

It was the shop chrono, bow in comfort setting and it was a 60 lb bow maxed out (did not measure poundage). 



legion_archery said:


> You might wanna check your chrono....
> 
> My RevoltX set at 29" performance 420gr arrow 61lb shot 284fps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm very curious of the draw cycle and smoothness of the revolt x compared to the realm x


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

RH1 said:


> I'm very curious of the draw cycle and smoothness of the revolt x compared to the realm x


Me too! 

Everytime I read about these news bows I think to myself, well I could drop a couple pounds and it would be easy to draw or just flip the disc and have a new smoother draw cycle and a bigger valley. So I ask myself why do I want to spend all that money...... :set1_thinking:


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

legion_archery said:


> You might wanna check your chrono....
> 
> My RevoltX set at 29" performance 420gr arrow 61lb shot 284fps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Did it have the same sort of stack in the back of the draw that the SR6 has in performance?


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

4IDARCHER said:


> Did it have the same sort of stack in the back of the draw that the SR6 has in performance?


No its extremely smooth, no "hump" at the back at all

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Everytime I read about these news bows I think to myself, well I could drop a couple pounds and it would be easy to draw or just flip the disc and have a new smoother draw cycle and a bigger valley. So I ask myself why do I want to spend all that money...... :set1_thinking:


Exactly, I got a killer deal on a used 50# realm x with a new Crackers string and tune job.
The bow draws so smooth and effortlessly. I have it on the performance setting, 50# on the nose @29" Shooting a 448gr arrow 256 fps.
I am liking the thought behind the new cams but other than that I'm not sure it will out perform my realm x


----------



## jrb752 (Dec 23, 2012)

Same old tiny changes. Waste of time. Make a 35," well balanced, x or sr6. Until then, I'm not interested. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

jrb752 said:


> Same old tiny changes. Waste of time. Make a 35," well balanced, x or sr6. Until then, I'm not interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


They did. It's called a Reckoning!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

arrowblaster said:


> They did. It's called a Reckoning!


This. Or give the Mag a try


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jrb752 said:


> Same old tiny changes. Waste of time. Make a 35," well balanced, x or sr6. Until then, I'm not interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I’m curious of what your definition of a major change is?


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

RH1 said:


> I'm very curious of the draw cycle and smoothness of the revolt x compared to the realm x


Me to, my dealer has them in, but i am not gonna be able to shoot them until next week. I am gonna take my Realm-X and Evolve 35 with me cause i want to shoot them all side by side to i can see exactly how they compare.
I was hoping the Revolt-X was gonna be a similar cycle stiffness wise as the Evolve cam. I love my Realm-X, but the Evolve cam is a easier drawing cam as far as stiffness goes.
If i decide to get the Revolt-X, i will have to make a decision b/w the Realm-X and the Evolve 35 as to which one i get rid of. It will probly be the Evolve 35 cause i picked up some 2017 carbon evolve cam bows this year and have 3 evolve cam bows currently.
I might keep them all if my wife doesn't squak to much, but i doubt that will happen.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> I’m curious of what your definition of a major change is?


Yeah me too???


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

V-TRAIN said:


> Me to, my dealer has them in, but i am not gonna be able to shoot them until next week. I am gonna take my Realm-X and Evolve 35 with me cause i want to shoot them all side by side to i can see exactly how they compare.
> I was hoping the Revolt-X was gonna be a similar cycle stiffness wise as the Evolve cam. I love my Realm-X, but the Evolve cam is a easier drawing cam as far as stiffness goes.
> If i decide to get the Revolt-X, i will have to make a decision b/w the Realm-X and the Evolve 35 as to which one i get rid of. It will probly be the Evolve 35 cause i picked up some 2017 carbon evolve cam bows this year and have 3 evolve cam bows currently.
> I might keep them all if my wife doesn't squak to much, but i doubt that will happen.


In for your draw cycle comparison :thumbs_up


----------



## PerryZulu (Apr 10, 2017)

Well the Hoyt release looks pretty underwhelming. 3 different bows, each offered in carbon or aluminum, with average specs. Come on, Revolt! I think Bowtech has been gaining some serious market share over the last few years


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was really really hoping they'd have an SR6 platform that went to 31 or 31.5"...that way I could get one to shoot and enjoy the draw cycle comfortably at 30" without the horrendous hump n dump :/. But the Revolt X has my attention too


----------



## jhildress (Dec 10, 2018)

Placed an order for the Revolt X in white country roots this past Friday. Anyone know when they are supposed to ship?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

jrb752 said:


> Same old tiny changes. Waste of time. Make a 35," well balanced, x or sr6. Until then, I'm not interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Tiny changes are how companies stay in business. It's call incrementalism. Make just enough changes to make people want to
keep buying new ones.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

jhildress said:


> Placed an order for the Revolt X in white country roots this past Friday. Anyone know when they are supposed to ship?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told they are shipping Dec. 2nd

That was from my dealer who actually called Bowtech as I was placing an order for one in brown country roots.


----------



## jhildress (Dec 10, 2018)

Cbass said:


> I was told they are shipping Dec. 2nd
> 
> That was from my dealer who actually called Bowtech as I was placing an order for one in brown country roots.


Thanks Cbass!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

jhildress said:


> Cbass said:
> 
> 
> > I was told they are shipping Dec. 2nd
> ...


Yep! 

I am pretty excited to get my hands on my Revolt X. This will be a big step up for me from the Diamond bows I have been shooting.


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

PerryZulu said:


> Well the Hoyt release looks pretty underwhelming. 3 different bows, each offered in carbon or aluminum, with average specs. Come on, Revolt! I think Bowtech has been gaining some serious market share over the last few years


Same here. I’ve bought a new Hoyt every year for the past 4 years. 95% sure I’ll be in a revoltx this year.


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

I watched several YouTube reviews on these bows. Very positive reviews regarding draw cycle, tune ability, fit and finish, etc.

When shot thru chronos, both bows come up short on speed (bows set on performance BTW). Seems the X runs closer to a 330 IBO equivalent when set at 60# 29" DL. The Revolt set on performance runs closer to 328 IBO equivalent at 70#, 29" DL. There were no negative comments on the lower than expected speeds on any of the reviews and I found that interesting . Considering these bows claim 340 on the X and 335 on the Revolt, this is disappointing to me. Any other real world speeds out there?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

V-TRAIN said:


> Me to, my dealer has them in, but i am not gonna be able to shoot them until next week. I am gonna take my Realm-X and Evolve 35 with me cause i want to shoot them all side by side to i can see exactly how they compare.
> I was hoping the Revolt-X was gonna be a similar cycle stiffness wise as the Evolve cam. I love my Realm-X, but the Evolve cam is a easier drawing cam as far as stiffness goes.
> If i decide to get the Revolt-X, i will have to make a decision b/w the Realm-X and the Evolve 35 as to which one i get rid of. It will probly be the Evolve 35 cause i picked up some 2017 carbon evolve cam bows this year and have 3 evolve cam bows currently.
> I might keep them all if my wife doesn't squak to much, but i doubt that will happen.


The Revolt X is getting close to the smooth draw cycle of the Evolve....but its not quite there. The transition into the valley On the revolt is better than the Reign but not as good as the Evolve.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Willyboys said:


> I watched several YouTube reviews on these bows. Very positive reviews regarding draw cycle, tune ability, fit and finish, etc.
> 
> When shot thru chronos, both bows come up short on speed (bows set on performance BTW). Seems the X runs closer to a 330 IBO equivalent when set at 60# 29" DL. The Revolt set on performance runs closer to 328 IBO equivalent at 70#, 29" DL. There were no negative comments on the lower than expected speeds on any of the reviews and I found that interesting . Considering these bows claim 340 on the X and 335 on the Revolt, this is disappointing to me. Any other real world speeds out there?


The RevoltX I shot was 4 FPS slower than my Sr6 and 2 FPS slower than my RealmX all set to 27.5” 70-72# and on performance. Some of you are taking reviews and speeds on comfort and taking that as its ibo. Remember the bow loses 8-10 FPS when in comfort compared to performance and the ibo speeds are rated in performance.


----------



## jhollis0405 (Sep 12, 2019)

sneak1413 said:


> The RevoltX I shot was 4 FPS slower than my Sr6 and 2 FPS slower than my RealmX all set to 27.5” 70-72# and on performance. Some of you are taking reviews and speeds on comfort and taking that as its ibo. Remember the bow loses 8-10 FPS when in comfort compared to performance and the ibo speeds are rated in performance.


Just did some testing on the revolt at 30in on 70#'s set on performance:
350 grain @328
368 grain @322
386 grain @315
410 grain @304
458 grain @289

Not sure why it's coming in slower then IBO but it seem the sweet spot for this bow is going to be a 400-450 grain arrow

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

jhollis0405 said:


> Just did some testing on the revolt at 30in on 70#'s set on performance:
> 350 grain @328
> 368 grain @322
> 386 grain @315
> ...


Thank you for testing! That’s what it’s looking like that they are coming in more around 330 IBO. Was looking for something to
Replace my PSE at 340. Hoping someone squeezes some more
Speed out of these.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jhollis0405 said:


> Just did some testing on the revolt at 30in on 70#'s set on performance:
> 350 grain @328
> 368 grain @322
> 386 grain @315
> ...


Yeah I shot about a 430 grain arrow at 27.5” draw 70# out of the RevoltX on performance and I think it was 285 FPS. That said I didn’t shoot a revolt


----------



## schemj23 (Oct 23, 2017)

jhollis0405 said:


> sneak1413 said:
> 
> 
> > The RevoltX I shot was 4 FPS slower than my Sr6 and 2 FPS slower than my RealmX all set to 27.5” 70-72# and on performance. Some of you are taking reviews and speeds on comfort and taking that as its ibo. Remember the bow loses 8-10 FPS when in comfort compared to performance and the ibo speeds are rated in performance.
> ...


Do people shoot less than 400 grain arrows just for 3D? I can’t imagine shooting anything less than that at any large animal. I’m not being a jerk. Haha legitimately asking. Those look like great speeds to me!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

To me these bows really shine on comfort. Nothing you can do will make either of these a speed demon, especially the regular revolt, so why not enjoy the sweet shoot attributes of them on comfort. There are plenty of bows out there that will be faster than these bows but maybe not many that will be stable, easy to draw draw with a great valley and large brace height.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> To me these bows really shine on comfort. Nothing you can do will make either of these a speed demon, especially the regular revolt, so why not enjoy the sweet shoot attributes of them on comfort. There are plenty of bows out there that will be faster than these bows but maybe not many that will be stable, easy to draw draw with a great valley and large brace height.


The thing is people are expecting a bit more from *new* technology in regards to a bows easiness of draw, hand shock, *speed* and other aspects. Not bashing on the bow, but in comparison my 2014 chillx has all the features this bow has and more speed and only with the exception maybe of the cam lock design which in my case is not a big factor since I have found that once tuned with top hat swap I no longer ever touched it. But that is what is so nice about having so many options now a days.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I owned 3 chillX and I promise you if you set the Revolt up apples to apples it will have noticeably more speed than the chillX.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> I owned 3 chillX and I promise you if you set the Revolt up apples to apples it will have noticeably more speed than the chillX.


I would be curious to see those results. I am really looking hard at the revolt x but have been turned off by what some are getting as far as speed. When you say noticeably more speed you are referring in performance mode or comfort mode?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

mm1615 said:


> The thing is people are expecting a bit more from *new* technology in regards to a bows easiness of draw, hand shock, *speed* and other aspects. Not bashing on the bow, but in comparison my 2014 chillx has all the features this bow has and more speed and only with the exception maybe of the cam lock design which in my case is not a big factor since I have found that once tuned with top hat swap I no longer ever touched it. But that is what is so nice about having so many options now a days.


Have you shot the bow? It literally is everything your saying that people are expecting. Dead, quiet and tunable. Speed is only as good as the shooter can shoot it so what beats speed? Accuracy. If you can make a bow fairly quick and imo 340 is quick but make it the easiest bow to tune and make it extremely smooth and very accurate. This will outsell any bow 350 IBO +. Nothing wrong with your Chill but they aren’t in the same ball park. Maybe for you.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

OCHO505 said:


> Have you shot the bow? It literally is everything your saying that people are expecting. Dead, quiet and tunable. Speed is only as good as the shooter can shoot it so what beats speed? Accuracy. If you can make a bow fairly quick and imo 340 is quick but make it the easiest bow to tune and make it extremely smooth and very accurate. This will outsell any bow 350 IBO +. Nothing wrong with your Chill but they aren’t in the same ball park. Maybe for you.


I respect your opinion, but regrading accuracy the bow is only as accurate as the guy who shoots it. Really good shots can do so with any bow. What most people are looking for now a days are the attributes this new bow has but also want speed. Not everyone looks for the same characteristics in a bow. For example, rossiebull has mentioned that for his mountain hunting he prefers a very light bow and doesn't really care if it has hand shock or not. I for one like the attributes mentioned and that this bow seems to have but am looking for more speed since where I hunt long shots are the norm. Flat shooting bows with a nice draw and little hand shock is what I am looking for. This is MY wants. Like I mentioned, I am not bashing the bow since I have not shot it but am commenting on what others have found thus far. I will make my own determination when I get my hands on it and then decide.


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

mm1615 said:


> I respect your opinion, but regrading accuracy the bow is only as accurate as the guy who shoots it. Really good shots can do so with any bow. What most people are looking for now a days are the attributes this new bow has but also want speed. Not everyone looks for the same characteristics in a bow. For example, rossiebull has mentioned that for his mountain hunting he prefers a very light bow and doesn't really care if it has hand shock or not. I for one like the attributes mentioned and that this bow seems to have but am looking for more speed since where I hunt long shots are the norm. Flat shooting bows with a nice draw and little hand shock is what I am looking for. This is MY wants. Like I mentioned, I am not bashing the bow since I have not shot it but am commenting on what others have found thus far. I will make my own determination when I get my hands on it and then decide.


Good response mm1615. We all are looking at these bows with our individual check list of needs and wants.


----------



## PerryZulu (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't understand why people think that a new bow is gonna come out that draws like butter, has a generous brace height, no vibe, and shoots 395fps! I think we have pretty much topped out the performance of a bow design. 350 is about all they've got, and that's with a bow like the hoyt turbos, which are the worst drawing that I have ever touched. That's why crossbows that are shooting 400fps are such radical designs and can't be cocked by hand!!

I'll take a 330 bow all day


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

mm1615 said:


> I respect your opinion, but regrading accuracy the bow is only as accurate as the guy who shoots it. Really good shots can do so with any bow. What most people are looking for now a days are the attributes this new bow has but also want speed. Not everyone looks for the same characteristics in a bow. For example, rossiebull has mentioned that for his mountain hunting he prefers a very light bow and doesn't really care if it has hand shock or not. I for one like the attributes mentioned and that this bow seems to have but am looking for more speed since where I hunt long shots are the norm. Flat shooting bows with a nice draw and little hand shock is what I am looking for. This is MY wants. Like I mentioned, I am not bashing the bow since I have not shot it but am commenting on what others have found thus far. I will make my own determination when I get my hands on it and then decide.


What I am telling you and what otherse have said is the cam adjustability is enough for almost anyone to change. It may not be enough for you but it is for others. The recap is this since you know so much but make blanket statements that make it seam the opposite. The ODB cam system is very tunable, in fact some would say the best out prior to this year... WHEN it is in time and tune. When you make adjustments to the ODB or it is out of tune the impact points are completely different due to the timing of the bow and tuning of yokes directly affecting each other. 

That is no longer an issue. Having the bow timed allows people who don't even own a press to make adjustments outside with an allen wrench nothing more. Knowing to move the cam left and right 1/2 yoke is so easy compared to the way it is now. 1/2 out of the left 1/2 into the right or if its way out a twist out of the bottom cable which is actually for the top. You get the just in that? 

The last thing is even if you do every twist exact there is still always possibility of the bow not being on time. So say your lean is identical but now your out of time.... Now you may have to twist more. Its not a hard process but you can press the bow and stick in the draw board several times before its right. 

Imagine just timing it and than tuning it outside the rest of the time with micro micro adjustments? Yes your chill can do the same. But being able to say shoot 375 Super Drives than go to a 300 spine Rip TKO will often affect lean due to spine which means your pressing your bow where someone is using allens on this bow...


It has also been proven thus far that they attacked the bows being slower in shorter draw settings... So despite the bow being a 340 on the Revolt X its still faster for some @ say 27" especially to an SR6 which is a 350 IBO bow. So based on everything you just said it sounds like your generalizing with out really knowing. You are entitled to your opinion but IMO going and making so many assumptions and claims of disappointment before you know and have tested it just sounds unwise. I am still shooting older bows and like them just fine, I compete and win in tournaments in them with older bows but they don't feel is good at the shot but will do the same thing. Just a matter of money and desires. I have 8 bows rigged up and am fortunate to get a bow yearly on most occasions. Sometimes I keep them sometimes I have the same bow 3 times before I learn it like the Realm X.


* Realm X probably their best modern bow for the masses this bow is claimed for many to be smoother, deader and more easier to tune. Faster than the Sr6 350 IBO bow specifically in shorter draw lengths so its more effective across all draws. I would say this Revolt X in 340 is more than just some improvement. Maybe not to all but I can't see what else they could of done to make people feel more impressed.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

OCHO505 said:


> What I am telling you and what otherse have said is the cam adjustability is enough for almost anyone to change. It may not be enough for you but it is for others. The recap is this *since you know so much but make blanket statements* that make it seam the opposite. The ODB cam system is very tunable, in fact some would say the best out prior to this year... WHEN it is in time and tune. When you make adjustments to the ODB or it is out of tune the impact points are completely different due to the timing of the bow and tuning of yokes directly affecting each other.
> 
> That is no longer an issue. Having the bow timed allows people who don't even own a press to make adjustments outside with an allen wrench nothing more. Knowing to move the cam left and right 1/2 yoke is so easy compared to the way it is now. 1/2 out of the left 1/2 into the right or if its way out a twist out of the bottom cable which is actually for the top. You get the just in that?
> 
> ...


Butt hurt are you? Dude, calm down. All I said is some of us like a bit more speed and still maintain all the attributes this bow seems to have. I am not bashing on the bow since I have not shot it. Only making comments on a site that is for OPINIONS and for sharing what we have found. I don't need some ....... calling me a know it all for expressing MY opinion. Next time let me pm you before I post so I am careful not to differ from your opinion and hurt your feelings.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

I too enjoy speed. I did shoot the Revolt X last night. All I can say is that if it’s within 5 FPS on performance I’m sold. I love my Evoke and Stealth. They both hit IBO and are solid bows. I will say that on performance there is a slight hump but no
Different than the PSE with FL Mods. I will probably be getting rid of my stealth for a Revolt X. I fell in love with it.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

mm1615 said:


> Butt hurt are you? Dude, calm down. All I said is some of us like a bit more speed and still maintain all the attributes this bow seems to have. I am not bashing on the bow since I have not shot it. Only making comments on a site that is for OPINIONS and for sharing what we have found. I don't need some ....... calling me a know it all for expressing MY opinion. Next time let me pm you before I post so I am careful not to differ from your opinion and hurt your feelings.


I agree that we’re all looking for different things in a bow, but it makes sense for Bowtech to release these 2 bows with similar specs as the Realm series due to them being so popular. Why not do it again, but with the Deadlock system. I’m sure they’ll come out with something faster in the future. I shoot a Realm X and absolutely love it. I don’t have a press, but the shop I bought it from will tune it for cheap, so I’m reluctant to spend the money on a Revolt X, but I assure you, it’s an amazing bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

AZSpaniol said:


> I agree that we’re all looking for different things in a bow, but it makes sense for Bowtech to release these 2 bows with similar specs as the Realm series due to them being so popular. Why not do it again, but with the Deadlock system. I’m sure they’ll come out with something faster in the future. I shoot a Realm X and absolutely love it. I don’t have a press, but the shop I bought it from will tune it for cheap, so I’m reluctant to spend the money on a Revolt X, but I assure you, it’s an amazing bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also intrigued by the revolt x and what it has to offer and I am sure it is an amazing bow. But, the realm x is a bow I also really like for a few reasons. For one, I love the fact it only weighs 4.3 lbs. Second, the 33 1/2 ata is in my eyes ideal. The ease of tuning and good speed for a longer bow is also great. And of course I can get it for much cheaper than the Revolt X. But, you never know once I shoot the new bow. I might say the heck with it and get it. I'd like to wait until all the manufacturers release the 2020 bows. I am hoping Mathews offers a lighter bow with a slightly easier draw than the Vertix had. I love the dead in the hand feel and the speed the vertix and the traverse produce but don't want the weight. That's the reason they are not part of my collection. But I also understand that weight will also absorb hand shock, felt recoil and noise. I think that is the reason some of the other manufacturers have come out with bows slightly heavier this year. Once I shoot them all side by side I will decide.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

ScopeRKT said:


> I too enjoy speed. I did shoot the Revolt X last night. All I can say is that if it’s within 5 FPS on performance I’m sold. I love my Evoke and Stealth. They both hit IBO and are solid bows. I will say that on performance there is a slight hump but no
> Different than the PSE with FL Mods. I will probably be getting rid of my stealth for a Revolt X. I fell in love with it.


I shot the stealth 35 looking for a light bow with longer ATA that aims well. There was a lot to like on the bow but I just could not get over the hand shock I felt. Now the new Stealth Mach 1 has gotten my attention since I have read that PSE improved in that department. I will have to try it out as well along with the Revolt x.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

mm1615 said:


> I am also intrigued by the revolt x and what it has to offer and I am sure it is an amazing bow. But, the realm x is a bow I also really like for a few reasons. For one, I love the fact it only weighs 4.3 lbs. Second, the 33 1/2 ata is in my eyes ideal. The ease of tuning and good speed for a longer bow is also great. And of course I can get it for much cheaper than the Revolt X. But, you never know once I shoot the new bow. I might say the heck with it and get it. I'd like to wait until all the manufacturers release the 2020 bows. I am hoping Mathews offers a lighter bow with a slightly easier draw than the Vertix had. I love the dead in the hand feel and the speed the vertix and the traverse produce but don't want the weight. That's the reason they are not part of my collection. But I also understand that weight will also absorb hand shock, felt recoil and noise. I think that is the reason some of the other manufacturers have come out with bows slightly heavier this year. Once I shoot them all side by side I will decide.


The Revolt X is very vibration free and is only .2 lbs heavier than the Realm X. I don’t own a press, but one of the shops I go to will tune my Realm X, so I’m reluctant to spend the money for a Revolt X. It’s a really nice bow, but I love my Realm X. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

I shot my x really well when it came crunch time in a tree, the clutch grip and i had a luv hate kinda thing.
But i'm gonna revisit the clutch and the revolt!!
Gonna take alot to dethrone my traverse! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

I shot the revolt x today and fell in love with it. I was very impressed. I'm ready to order one but I'm dying to see the woodland camo first before I make a finish choice.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I have heard kuiu is a option also, not sure which color


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Revolt XRS, SR6 cam with deadlock system!!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

mm1615 said:


> Butt hurt are you? Dude, calm down. All I said is some of us like a bit more speed and still maintain all the attributes this bow seems to have. I am not bashing on the bow since I have not shot it. Only making comments on a site that is for OPINIONS and for sharing what we have found. I don't need some ....... calling me a know it all for expressing MY opinion. Next time let me pm you before I post so I am careful not to differ from your opinion and hurt your feelings.


You expressed disappointment on a bow you haven't shot nor likely used the system and made somewhat negative remarks about being unimpressed and it being a let down. I was just clearing up why its anything from that and how it made sense to do what they did. I am not hurt, just putting clarification out there. Your welcome to share your thoughts no doubt even if we don't agree. No harm in it. I know bows and the system which is why I had a strong opinion on it not being unworthy or unimpressive. Have a good one man! Maybe you'll end up getting one or it will be great in person. :darkbeer:


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

deer310sg said:


> I shot my x really well when it came crunch time in a tree, the clutch grip and i had a luv hate kinda thing.
> But i'm gonna revisit the clutch and the revolt!!
> Gonna take alot to dethrone my traverse!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat... I can shoot the clutch but its not my favorite and its taken having 3 Realm X's to even get used to it somewhat. Fact is, Bowtechs likely going to stick with this grips so hell either I get a new company or learn it. First time in about 17 years considering not sticking with Bowtech… Or shooting older bows! Time will tell..


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

OCHO505 said:


> I am in the same boat... I can shoot the clutch but its not my favorite and its taken having 3 Realm X's to even get used to it somewhat. Fact is, Bowtechs likely going to stick with this grips so hell either I get a new company or learn it. First time in about 17 years considering not sticking with Bowtech… Or shooting older bows! Time will tell..


I'm not a fan of the clutch grip either, I take them off and been shooting straight off the riser and it's good 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OCHO505 said:


> Imagine just timing it and than tuning it outside the rest of the time with micro micro adjustments?


You can time the Revolt without a press? What am I missing? How do you do that? I know you can adjust cam position and tune with deadlock but to sync the draw stops or play with timing don't you have to twist or untwist cables?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

bowtecher82nd said:


> Revolt XRS, SR6 cam with deadlock system!!


No need, the SR6 cam with heavier arrows at most guys draw lengths is a turd. 
I am hearing the new cam is more efficient, guess we will know eventually.
If the RevoltX is like a refined RealmX that likes heavy arrows, Bowtech will have a winner for sure.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

bowtecher82nd said:


> Revolt XRS, SR6 cam with deadlock system!!


Next years release Revolt SR6 and SR6 XL (up to 32" DL"....Shhhhhhhh


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Now a SR6-X would be nice.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

legion_archery said:


> OCHO505 said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same boat... I can shoot the clutch but its not my favorite and its taken having 3 Realm X's to even get used to it somewhat. Fact is, Bowtechs likely going to stick with this grips so hell either I get a new company or learn it. First time in about 17 years considering not sticking with Bowtech… Or shooting older bows! Time will tell..
> ...


What is it about the clutch you don't like? I've been shooting an evolve 31 and the grip is not my favorite part of the bow


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

legion_archery said:


> I'm not a fan of the clutch grip either, I take them off and been shooting straight off the riser and it's good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Dang... Did you wrap the riser with tape?

I love the Clutch grip. Very close to the thin Decree HD grip I had previously. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Clutch grip is one of the best out there. It’s VERY hard to torque the clutch grip.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Can someone confirm what the limb pockets are made of?

Someone in this thread said composite. A review on YouTube said aluminum.

Which is it?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> Can someone confirm what the limb pockets are made of?
> 
> Someone in this thread said composite. A review on YouTube said aluminum.
> 
> Which is it?


They are composite.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> Can someone confirm what the limb pockets are made of?
> 
> Someone in this thread said composite. A review on YouTube said aluminum.
> 
> Which is it?


Pretty sure it’s delrin. Same as the Realm X I have. This is the second full season hunting with my RealmX. I have shot in 100 degrees down to single digits. No issues so far.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Pretty sure it’s delrin. Same as the Realm X I have. This is the second full season hunting with my RealmX. I have shot in 100 degrees down to single digits. No issues so far.


I am pretty certain that it is not delrin. If anything it is something close to the same material that their composite risers are. I have worked with delrin and the pockets seems to be made of a harder material than delrin.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

My understanding is that it's some sort of carbon composite but I don't think any of us knows for sure - and may never.

All I know is there were a handful of girls crying foul when they first came out with them saying "I'm not buying a bow with plastic limb pockets!". It was, of course, a bunch of nonsense and most of us knew it. It has now been a couple of years and there haven't been any problems with these pockets whatsoever. They perform exceptionally well. Frankly, your limbs are a composite material and they are under much more stress than the limb pockets so if you don't like the use of composites in archery you should give up the sport entirely.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

Composites in the rigth places are an excellent choice. Ask Glock about.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have seen a pocket on a Realm X straight out of the box with a chunk chipped off right where the screw is on the side. Don't think it would have caused any problems but the bow was sent back to BT and they replaced it. 

This wouldn't stop me from buying one but I would rather have aluminum limb pockets. The Revolt X is the best bow I have shot for 2020. The bow is just a dream to shoot in comfort. If I have time tomorrow I plan on shooting it in Performance and getting some speed #s with a light and heavy arrow. If the Revolt X is as efficient as my R35 and draws as nice in Performance setting as my R35 I may go ahead and put my order in.


----------



## Will11674 (Aug 11, 2018)

I liked the realm. this one looks nice too.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

dnv23 said:


> I have seen a pocket on a Realm X straight out of the box with a chunk chipped off right where the screw is on the side. Don't think it would have caused any problems but the bow was sent back to BT and they replaced it.
> 
> This wouldn't stop me from buying one but I would rather have aluminum limb pockets. The Revolt X is the best bow I have shot for 2020. The bow is just a dream to shoot in comfort. If I have time tomorrow I plan on shooting it in Performance and getting some speed #s with a light and heavy arrow. If the Revolt X is as efficient as my R35 and draws as nice in Performance setting as my R35 I may go ahead and put my order in.


Awesome, look forward to hearing your report.


----------



## Rhino8124 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ordered an X on the release date and decided I should go put some money down and actually shoot it. Very impressed the little I shot it. Good speeds
60# 29" measured, comfort setting
458gr arrow 4 Fletch through a biscuit
268fps just a loop on string.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Can someone compare the valley on comfort and performance?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Can someone compare the valley on comfort and performance?


Agree. I'm actually interested in how both the draw cycle and valley compares between the Revolt X and Realm X, both in performance. I shoot Realm X in comfort but wondering how performance compares given the Revolt is giving up speed apples to apples. Wondering if performance is a good option (like it is with SR6) in which case you wouldn't be giving up speed.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I shot a Revolt in 72 lbs in performance tonight, the Revolt-X they had was 60.
I took my Evolve 35 and my Realm-X with me which are both at 71 and 72 lbs.

I shoot my Realm-X, in the performance setting, with bomar stops, one slot back which gives it more valley. To me the Revolt felt very similar to my Realm-X, the way I have mine set up.
It had more valley, than the stock performance setting, held better, didn't have the take off feel of the stock performance setting. Stiffness wise, it was ever so slightly less stiff (than the Realm-X), not that I think the Realm-X is stiff. I think the evolve cam is still ever so slightly easier drawing than what is on the Revolt.

I might get a Revolt-X, but I don't think I will get rid of the other 2 bows I carried with me.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

zekezoe said:


> Shot the bowtech revolt x.
> Very nice bow, pretty much a realm x - 5 fps + the recogning system.
> It is definitely a solid choice


Bow of the year for 2020...


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

I made it over my bow shop yesterday and shot the Revolt X. It just had a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it. It pulled 60.6# at 29" and was set on Perfomance. After a half a dozen arrows, I was very impressed with the draw cycle - super smooth up to the last inch or so when it dumps into the valley and back wall. It was quiet on the shot and didn't really feel any vibration or hand shock. 60# was super easy. I normally pull 65#. . Pretty sure 70# would be too much for me in cold weather in the tree stand but would like to give it a try. If I buy the X, it will be 70 and I will turn it down to whatever works for me. 

I shot my 65# SR6 right after to compare. Still a great bow and a favorite.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Based on last post, I assume at 30" this bow will be aweful to draw? Anyone compare this at 30"?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

j.d.m. said:


> Based on last post, I assume at 30" this bow will be aweful to draw? Anyone compare this at 30"?


I shot it at 30” draw length... smooth. I ordered after shooting it at 30”. Not like the SR6 at 30” that’s for damn sure!


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Just placed an order and put deposit on a Revolt X in Brown Country Roots. Bow shop had some on pre-order, so they are going to tag it for me when it arrives.

I bounce back and forth between Mathews and BT. Last year, I had the Vertix and its nice, but didn't blow me away. Considered the VXR, which has some nice improvements, but still the same (stiff) draw cycle as last year. Back to BT for the smooth draw, excellent finish, longer ATA and ease of tuning.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a gray one on the way. These bows are AMAZING


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

I’m shooting it on performance at 30.5 and it draws nice to me. Better than the realm x from what I remember. Just a slight hump before the valley. The bow has very little vibe on the shot and dead quiet!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

They are CRAZY quiet. I'm wondering if deleting the yokes made a difference? I don't know. My Realm X is one of the quietest bows I've ever owned as well, so I guess maybe it's just in my mind.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

THE ELKMAN said:


> They are CRAZY quiet. I'm wondering if deleting the yokes made a difference? I don't know. My Realm X is one of the quietest bows I've ever owned as well, so I guess maybe it's just in my mind.


I think it’s the vibration dampening plastic limb pockets.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> I think it’s the vibration dampening plastic limb pockets.


yea, its the same material they use in happy meal toys.
its a serious issue, they have been using it on their bows for 2 years, there are threads on here left and right about them failing. (oh, wait a minute, none exist because it is a non issue)


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

V-TRAIN said:


> yea, its the same material they use in happy meal toys.
> its a serious issue, they have been using it on their bows for 2 years, there are threads on here left and right about them failing. (oh, wait a minute, none exist because it is a non issue)


Insert &#55357;&#56877; crying emoji here.


----------



## MattK1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah, using plastics is crazy! Can you believe that auto manufacturers use plastic pulleys in the engine bays? Those severe temperature swings must have those things failing once a year!!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Wow, you guys are serious about your Bowtechs. 

But, for me personally, a thousand dollars; I still want a few extra ounces of aluminum.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

j.d.m. said:


> Based on last post, I assume at 30" this bow will be aweful to draw? Anyone compare this at 30"?


my Realm X at 71lbs @ 30" on performance was very smooth to me. just a tiny little bump at the end. but if you don't slow down on the draw you can't feel it. nothing like the SR6 at 30". so I'm hoping the Revolt X has a similar draw cycle on performance. if so I'll be getting one and selling my Reign 7 and my Reckoning......maybe! lol


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

zwalls said:


> my Realm X at 71lbs @ 30" on performance was very smooth to me. just a tiny little bump at the end. but if you don't slow down on the draw you can't feel it. nothing like the SR6 at 30". so I'm hoping the Revolt X has a similar draw cycle on performance. if so I'll be getting one and selling my Reign 7 and my Reckoning......maybe! lol


RevoltX from what I have heard and personally seen(I am a 27.5" draw so 30" feels stiff no matter what....) the RevoltX draws as good or better at 30" than the RealmX and its not even comparable to the SR6.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> RevoltX from what I have heard and personally seen(I am a 27.5" draw so 30" feels stiff no matter what....) the RevoltX draws as good or better at 30" than the RealmX and its not even comparable to the SR6.


sounds like a winner to me. so I'll probably have one before too long!


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

There is a hump for sure. But it’s not terrible if you draw through well. I don’t mind it at all compared to my PSE.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

Cbass said:


> jhildress said:
> 
> 
> > Placed an order for the Revolt X in white country roots this past Friday. Anyone know when they are supposed to ship?
> ...


My Revolt X showed up at the dealer today. About two weeks earlier than expected and what Bowtech had said on the phone. Suprised both my dealer and I.

Hope to be shooting it tomorrow night after work 🙂


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

Cbass said:


> My Revolt X showed up at the dealer today. About two weeks earlier than expected and what Bowtech had said on the phone. Suprised both my dealer and I.
> 
> Hope to be shooting it tomorrow night after work 🙂


Sorry if I missed it but which color did you order?


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

Mossy Oak Brown Country Roots


----------



## jhildress (Dec 10, 2018)

My Revolt X with white country roots riser and black limbs came in today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

That white roots camo is awesome

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

jhildress said:


> My Revolt X with white country roots riser and black limbs came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a SWEET looking rig! like the arrow setup too!!


----------



## jhildress (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Z0NE (Jan 13, 2007)

The revolts are very hard to beat they offer it all. !! Good by yokes hello dead lock system stupid easy to tune. The advantages of the dead lock system make them worth it just for that. My Revolt is an awesome shooting 30” huntin bow. Loved my Realm and Realm X but up graded just for the “EASE OF TUNING”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

jhildress said:


> My Revolt X with white country roots riser and black limbs came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bow looks great.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cool looking combo


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

For those that have shot both, how does the draw cycle on revolt X compare to the Realm X on performance? Shot the revolt x but not the realm.


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

My revolt X came in on Friday. Grey riser with elevate II limbs


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I love that


----------

